# European Skull Mount



## Ivy→1 (Dec 4, 2010)

These are my first ever skull mounts and i'm 15. What do you think? 
They are in the bleach process right now.
pictures were taken with phone


----------



## Ivy→1 (Dec 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ullr88 (Oct 19, 2010)

Cool! Good work! I want to do this to my next buck big or small. Please post pics when they're finished. Are you going to mount them on a plaque?


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

are you going to bleach them or leave them?


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

nevermind i read the full post. Sorry


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

Good job, i started doing the same stuff when i was about your age! Maybe you wont have as rough a learning experience as i did.


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

great job man, u shoot thoes yourself?


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice job


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Great job


----------



## Ivy→1 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Thanks guys* i don't know if i'll put them on a plaque one is for my uncle my dads (the wide one) might be put on something. My experience was pretty good i just boiled them then power washed them which worked wonderfully, but i did get a face full of brains . And as i said one is my uncles the other is my dads i haven't seen one shooter yet all does. The picture was with flash, but they are pretty white, didn't want them to be fake white.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice deer, nice work.


----------



## Ivy→1 (Dec 4, 2010)

thank you TTT


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

great job man, hey, take a look around here at some of the homebrew europeans, this may make a good (and very affordable) christmas idea for your dad and uncle... im shure something you made yourself would be treasured for a lifetime. Keep up the good work and best of luck to ya.


----------



## Ivy→1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks and thanks for the ideas haven't thought of that yet thanks


----------



## young gunner (Dec 14, 2011)

hey theys look pretty good im 14 and finished my 4th one resently i did 2 of my own deer then 2 of my grandpas 8 pointers from this year early christmas present...... does anyone else use the hair typa bleach from a salon.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 2, 2009)

I use the clairol 40 volume peroxide creme and basic white powder. I mix these together and they will make anything white. Good job on your mounts.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice job


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

great looking job but i wouldnt use bleach to get them white there is other ways to whiten them that wont break down the bone


----------



## eichensehr (Sep 16, 2012)

what are good ways to get them white like that? i usually just leave them as is once they are done and cleaned and coat them with poly for shine


----------



## QDM (Aug 30, 2007)

40% peroxide from beauty supply store. Brush on and let sit for 24 hours


----------



## cwbap1 (Mar 27, 2012)

50% peroxide and bleach powder and wrap in seran wrap or tin foil and place in front of a heater for 30 minutes!!! Heat is what makes everything work, Wonder why they have all those head lamps things in the salon??? This is the reason!!!


----------

